# Rubs, Rubs and More Rubs



## dionysus (Dec 20, 2007)

Came across this the other day, not sure if it has been posted here or not, if so my apologies for the repeat, but OMG 895 recipes !!!!

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Have not seen that site before but have many of those recipe's.....
Thank's for the link!!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool , thanks for sharing


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the link Dionysus!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 20, 2007)

WE LIKE THIS STUFF..THANK YOU...MIKE


----------



## ron50 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Im my opinion you can never have too much beer, too many good friends or too many rubs!


----------



## abelman (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the way you think.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh boy I have alot of reading to do thanks sooo much dionysus!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 6, 2008)

good link........i have been using astray for bout a year now.........found it when i was researching clone recipes


----------

